# Samantha is 18



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry it went in sideways and I don't know how to change it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Samantha


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Samantha, she's a pretty girl.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Pretty girl how wonderful to be at 18. Happy birthday


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy 18th Birthday Beautiful Samantha x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Samanta*

Samantha

You are a BEAUTIFUL GIRL!!! Happy 18th Birthday!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday pretty girl.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow! Samantha is beautiful! Hope she had a great birthday!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

18! Wow! Happy Birthday, Samantha!


----------

